# SolusVM/Virtualizor OpenVZ Rescue Mode/Serial Console SFTP capable?



## Gang Starr (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't have a VPS with a rescue mode/serial console similar to the one of SolusVM or Virtualizor for OpenVZ so I can't test but I guess some of you can tell their experience.

So do these serial console and rescue modes actually support SFTP into the VPS? I'm talking about the kind of rescue/serial console where you get SSH login details.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 24, 2015)

SSH is different to SFTP...?


----------



## Criot (Jun 24, 2015)

This might help? http://www.virtualizor.com/wiki/Rescue_Mode


----------



## lowesthost (Jun 24, 2015)

Criot said:


> This might help? http://www.virtualizor.com/wiki/Rescue_Mode


That's just for XEN/KVM

and SFTP does work for both


----------



## Criot (Jun 24, 2015)

lowesthost said:


> That's just for XEN/KVM
> 
> and SFTP does work for both


Oops, missed the part in regards to OpenVZ.


----------



## Gang Starr (Jun 25, 2015)

MartinD said:


> SSH is different to SFTP...?


SFTP is mounted as a subsystem of SSH (see sshd_conf). 

That however does not mean that these serial console details I get for SSH login allow SFTP login. 

And I have no VPS with SolusVM/Virtualizor based on OpenVZ. I cannot test it myself. I'd be wondering if that kind of emergency access also allows file transfer to backup things if necessary.



lowesthost said:


> That's just for XEN/KVM
> 
> and SFTP does work for both


I know that this rescue mode (for XEN/KVM) supports SFTP because it's more or less a OS booted form like a Live CD but OpenVZ is different.


----------



## perennate (Jun 25, 2015)

SFTP is not supported. The serial console works by having you connect to the host node via SSH, and then forcing launch of the vzctl command to enter the OpenVZ container (you can't run any other command). Since the connection with container is via vzctl console and not SSH, you can't connect with SFTP.


----------



## Gang Starr (Jun 26, 2015)

Finally someone with an answer.


Thank you very much perennate.


----------

